# Pensacola Beach



## clivingston388 (Jun 25, 2016)

Went out with a couple friends today and had a blast!
We were using a drone to "cast" the bait 150 or so yards off the beach.
Ended up catching three black drums (36", 33", 32.5")

We caught all of them on fresh peeled shrimp.


Video of drone dropping off the bait.
https://youtu.be/K1qV9C3dQSc


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome! How did you get the drone to release the bait?


----------



## clivingston388 (Jun 25, 2016)

Just used a simple down rigger clip, so when I wanted the drone to drop the bait i just had to stop the line from spooling out and fly the drone a little farther out.

I got the idea from this video


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Some nice string stretchers !


----------



## SouthernBell (Jan 5, 2018)

Fantastic! I have to put my boys onto this method...great job!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Embedded Video:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This reminds of a heated thread years ago:

How Far Can You Cast??

With many stating 100's of yards.
Like two football fields.
I think it was a Pier Rat Thread, and casting at passing Cobia Hunters was the subject.

PS: Nice catch OP!!


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

way cool...maybe try it cobia season with a cam to spot the cobia then drop on 'em ? very cool video..


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> This reminds of a heated thread years ago:
> 
> How Far Can You Cast??
> 
> ...


Once the line breaks, getting 200 yards with a 5 oz weight is a piece of cake!

Great catch, btw.


----------

